
Wikipedia falsely said I was convicted of attempted murder - benryon
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/wikipedia-said-i-was-convicted-of-attempted-murder-i-expected-online-abuse-but-not-this/
======
jazzdev
Seems like a creative way to abuse someone online. She was able to get it
corrected, but only because her sister happened to notice it.

She also had to get Google to correct one of their "Knowledge Panels", another
downside of Google copying content from other web sites.

